# What is SpeechSynthesisServer?



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

In my startup items, I've got SpeechSynthesisServer. It's apparently an application, although I can't find any such application on my hard drive. I'm wondering if it's safe to remove it. I'm thinking the iMac might get going a little quicker if it doesn't have to worry about SpeechSynthesisServer.


----------

